# Our Irwin 65 project



## Sailing Blue Pearl (6 mo ago)

Before and after of our new-to-us 1984 Irwin 65 “Blue Pearl”. She’s still a work in progress and we’ve only been in the water a few weeks here in La Paz, but we’re excited for the new adventures ahead!

We’ve been recording every step of the way and sharing it on YouTube / Sailing Blue Pearl 🥰


----------



## FLFrers36 (Feb 13, 2016)

Good lookin' boat, paint is wow. My dad had Irwin 37 Ketch centerboard on the Chesapeake. Over 15kts, a beast. Yours, very good interior from waht I remember. Good luck, and enjoy


----------



## Sailing Blue Pearl (6 mo ago)

Thank you! 
yes, pretty great interior with 17+ beam. Once the admiral saw it I knew our shopimg was over😉
Chris
Ps..wow! 15 kts!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

That is a lotta boat!


----------

